# Island Fd



## osta (Feb 27, 2008)

hi anybody got photo of the above vessel run down at Iceland April 1951 by Aberdeen vessel UNITIA any help with this request
would be most welcome


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is one of her in her Esbjerg days ..Built as Valborg LL1047 for Stocken owners in 1929


----------



## osta (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi many thanks for thumbnail image most helpful
OSTA


----------

